# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Running an ASP within another

## Kenneth McLain

I created a login file for people to do online editing

The login file is based on the example on the ASPdb site....it pulls from a database.

Once the user is logged in, another asp file is displayed - the file that is to be edited view the Pro version.  Everything works great except that when the user selects 2nd database (like ADD), the screen throws you back into the login screen.

Is there a way to run a asp file within another?

----------


## John

Hi Kenneth,

You have to be careful to use a Session variable to keep track of if you`ve already been at that first "login" page or not, and also create vars for the userid & password (and optionally a "logged in" flag).  It may be easier for you to use TWO separate files - one for logging in and putting the id/pword into FORM variables, and a second for retrieving those variables (with Request("varname")) and if not blank, then storing them in Session("varname") variables.

This way, the first time "pgm 2" is called, it will get the vars from the Request() vars and tuck them away in session variables for safe keeping.  Then in future displays of the page, even though the vars won`t still be there in the Request() vars, you`ll have them in your session vars to use.

I suspect this lack of "permanent" global storage is what may be missing from your code.  Good luck!

John


On 9/17/98 12:35:02 AM, Kenneth McLain wrote: 
> I created a login file for people to do online editing

The login file 
> is based on the example on the ASPdb site....it pulls from a database.

> 
Once the user is logged in, another asp file is displayed - the file that 
> is to be edited view the Pro version.  Everything works great except that 
> when the user selects 2nd database (like ADD), the screen throws you back 
> into the login screen.

Is there a way to run a asp file within another?

----------

